# برنامه نویسی با محصولات مایکروسافت > برنامه نویسی مبتنی بر Microsoft .Net Framework > Setup و Deployment >  آموزش ساخت برنامه نصب توسط Install Shield (فارسی.PDF)

## kitaro

اینجا من یه آموزش ساده از برنامه InstallShield 2008 به زبان فارسی گذاشتم که امیدوارم به دردتون بخوره.
البته مطالب این مقاله حاصل تجربیات من در مورد این برنامه و نحوه کار با اون هست.

*(لینک دانلود مقاله بروز شد.)*
*DOWNLOAD - click here* 

_(همچنین مقاله رو به همین پست ضمیمه کردم)_

----------


## ASKaffash

سلام به  جناب kitaro
نرم افزار InstallShield 2008 را چگونه میتوان تهیه کرد ؟

----------


## mahdihp.devs

با تشکر از آموزش شما  :قلب:

----------


## kiarayan

یا می تونید بگردید نرم افزار رو دانلود کنید یا از سی دی فروشی سر محل اگه داشته باشه یک دی وی دی کامل همه ورژن ها رو بهت می ده تقریبا 2000 تومان

----------


## elnazii

منم می خوام  :گریه:  :گریه:  :افسرده: 
اما لینکش خرابه انگار !
می شه یه بار دیگه تست کنید ؟

----------


## DataMaster

یه تست بکن ببین درسته
لینکی واسخ دانلود نمیاره

----------


## elnazii

میشه برام mail کنید ؟؟ لطفا :تشویق: 
Raha.e84@gmail.com

----------


## kitaro

دوست عزیز لینک دانلود مشکل نداره فقط باید بعد از زدن "Download This File" از بالای صفحه سمت راست "Skip Ad" رو می زدی.
*با این حال من دو تا لینک دانلود دیگه اضافه کردم. امیدوارم بتونی این دفعه دانلودش کنی.*

^ TOP

----------


## HAMRAHSOFT.IR

من دانلود كردم ولي در هنگام باز كردن خطا ميده لطفا برسي كنيد

----------


## elnazii

ممنون از اینکه دوباره زحمتشو کشیدید . اما خطای زیر رو می ده
!   C:\________ ____________ ______ ____ Install.zip: The archive is either in unknown format or damaged
از نسخه WinRar هست ؟
و برای یکی دیگه هم :
!   C:\Documents and Settings\xp\Desktop\ساخت برنامه نصب با Install(2).zip: CRC failed in ساخت برنامه نصب با Install Shield 2008(ac).pdf. The file is corrupt

----------


## kitaro

لینک دانلود Mirror1 , Mirror2 بروز شد. لطفا اگه باز مشکل داشت که بعید می دونم اطلاع بدید.  :اشتباه:  شما می تونید مستقیما خود PDF یا فایل .rar اون رو دانلود کنید.
با تشکر. 

^ TOP

----------


## mparsa1372

> لینک دانلود Mirror1 , Mirror2 بروز شد. لطفا اگه باز مشکل داشت که بعید می دونم اطلاع بدید.  شما می تونید مستقیما خود PDF یا فایل .rar اون رو دانلود کنید.
> با تشکر. 
> 
> ^ TOP



آقا دستت درد نکنه کارم راه افتاد

----------


## mortiner

سلام دوستان یه سوال پطور یه برنامه ای که با دردسر و زحمت فراوان نصبش کردیم کرک و سریال و رجیستر و آپدیت کردیم با تمام متعلقاتش ببریم به یک سیستم دیگر نصبش کنیم با Installshield میشه؟؟؟؟



ممنون از راهنماییتون!

----------


## mmohammadd

> سلام دوستان یه سوال پطور یه برنامه ای که با دردسر و زحمت فراوان نصبش کردیم کرک و سریال و رجیستر و آپدیت کردیم با تمام متعلقاتش ببریم به یک سیستم دیگر نصبش کنیم با Installshield میشه؟؟؟؟
> 
> 
> 
> ممنون از راهنماییتون!


نه  :متفکر:

----------


## Mohandes2009

مرسی عالی بود!!

----------


## samanfm

لینک هاتون خرابه من به این pdf نیاز دارم مرسی... :گریه:

----------


## kitaro

*دوستان عزیز لینک دانلود مقاله بروز شد.* 

*DOWNLOAD - click here*



TOP ^

----------


## pesaredarya_66

لينكش درست كار نمي كنه. نمي شه تو يه سايت ديگه upload كنيد. 
ممنون مي شم.

----------


## mtn12345

دانلود نمی شه

----------


## mtn12345

اگه می شه برام بفرستید
خیلی به این نیاز دارم
ممنون می شم
arashu37@yahoo.com

----------


## Sal_64

سلام 
متاسفانه دانلود نمیشه
دوستان کسی میتونه فایل رو جای دیگه ای آپلود کنه 
تشکر

----------


## kitaro

*لینک دانلود مقاله بروز شد*

اینجا کلیک کنید

----------


## ghasem110deh

سلام
من یه مشکل دارم و یه سوال ...
هر کار میکنم نمیتونم به فایل اصلی (برنامه که نوشتم) نرم افزار مورد نیاز رو اضافه کنم (مثل دات نت 3.5) --- که اگه رو کامپیوتر مقصد نصب نبود برنامه من نصب و اجرا بشه !
و اینکه میشه با اینستال شیلد 2010 ستاپ فارسی ساخت ... یا حداقل یه عکس بهش اضافه کرد ؟

----------

